# I need plants id'd please



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

i will get the close up later on since i got to do hw now T_T


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The big one in the middle is _Crinum thaianum_, aka the onion plant. I hope you have a big tank.

The other plant you have circled (on both the right and left sides) is _Pilea cadierei_, aka the aluminum plant. It is not aquatic and will eventually rot away and die.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

ok thanks for the info

sucks i bought the aluminum at lfs in one of their planted tanks that have for sale


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

xpistalpetex said:


> sucks i bought the aluminum at lfs in one of their planted tanks that have for sale


Unfortunately, pet stores often sell non-aquatic plants as aquarium plants and the employees (and the people who decide what to sell at the store) usually don't know or don't care. It's been discussed quite a bit here actually. Don't feel bad though, you're not alone! An awful lot of us have bought non-aquatic plants at some point.

You're on the right track by visiting APC... the best way to avoid it in the future is to familiarize yourself with the true aquatic plants and to do research on a plant before you buy it if you're not sure.

Here is a list of some of the more common NON-AQUATICS that pet stores sell: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=11


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

You can always remove the aluminum and plant and get it a nice pot. I always found they made good houseplants.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks again for the info guys such great help and ya i put the aluminum in a pot for a house plant


----------

